# Acne



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

I am 29 and still suffer from acne, I am trying to conceive and I am taking clomid and my acne has gotten worse. My gp previously told me there wasn't any he could prescribe as I am ttc. Is there anything I could get on prescription? Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

What have you used previously for acne? Some of the milder gels eg benzoyl peroxide can be used in pregnancy, where benefit outweighs risk. The oral treatments however should be avoided eg tretinoin, long term tetracycline antibiotics. 
For some women the hormone rush in pregnancy can actually help with acne. Some find it worse though so it really is just pot luck I'm afraid.


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi I've only ever used Savlon Clearasil etc never anything on prescription. It just seems to be getting worse and it looks horrendous. I may ask the fertility nurse if it doesn't get any better as I think the clomid is making it worse. Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Possibly is due to the clomid aggravating it due to the effect it has on your hormones I'm afraid   It shouldn't be a problem to use topical prepartions if you need to to try and keep things under control (although avoid any retin A products). Do speak to fertility clinic too to ask for advice about the clomid.


----------

